# MMA look alikes



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

*ButterBean*









*Dragon Ball Z's Majin Buu*


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Umbravo said:


> *ButterBean*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:laugh: :thumbsup: Good one!- repped


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAH REP:laugh:


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

*Randy Couture​*








*Andy Foster​*


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


>




hahahaha:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

rep to all

Ken Shamrock 









The Imposter


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Matt hughes









The Wannabe


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol great posts by al


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

*Hows This For Resemblance?*

*Matt*

















*Mark*​


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

twin brothers.....ugh


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Have you ever been exposed to comedy?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

:laugh: rep to everyone i can get. thats hilarious.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

i dont have pics but frye and tom selleck. 
http://www.lucasfan.com/autographs/TOMSELLECK.JPG
http://www.outcold.tv/images/fighters/don-frye-img.jpg


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

moldy said:


> i dont have pics but frye and tom selleck.
> http://www.lucasfan.com/autographs/TOMSELLECK.JPG
> http://www.outcold.tv/images/fighters/don-frye-img.jpg


HAHAHA Good One


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Lol!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Godamnn his head is huge. :laugh: You really get a sense just how big it is when it is compared to someone with a normal sized head. :laugh: 



Repped! :thumbsup: 



Pogo


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Godamnn his head is huge. :laugh: You really get a sense just how big it is when it is compared to someone with a normal sized head. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god damn it i think that pic is photoshopped! his head isn't that small! :dunno: 

Good one unseen. lol. lanky mofo


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Godamnn his head is huge. :laugh: You really get a sense just how big it is when it is compared to someone with a normal sized head. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahah dude that pic is photoshopped


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

How has no one stated the obvious?





































Oh, and real Ortiz/Liddell pic.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

here the real chuck tito pic. his head still is pretty huge.http://www.metronews.ca/xmlFiles/CPNews/s122968A.jpg


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Matt Lindland and John Malkovich, long lost brothers!


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Robbie from Dinosaurs.










Alistair Overeem.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

if another mod can edit my post with Lindland and fix it alil bit id appreciate it...i suck with posting pics


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

moldy said:


> here the real chuck tito pic. his head still is pretty huge.http://www.metronews.ca/xmlFiles/CPNews/s122968A.jpg


no, this one is photoshopped!


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Robbie from Dinosaurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit! Thats some crazy stuff right there.:laugh:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


>


HAHAHAHAHHA:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Can't find any pictures to back me up but friends who train together merge together. Ken Shamrock and Guy Mezger


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

DK, DONKEY KONG!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Bruce Willis & Wanderlei Silva


check the cover of Lucky#Sleven


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

LMAOOOOOO, Organik who made youre sig?


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

^Umm no...


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

:laugh: lmao all these pics gave me a good laugh (i was literally laughing out loud) for a full five minutes lol good job guys


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


>


that's golden right there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"Not the mama"


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

WTF???? what friggin movie is that from!?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

A show called Dinosaurs.

Am I the only person who remembers this? If so, then that's a damn shame, yo.


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

na bro I remember, "not the momma" is how the baby would reefer to the dad dino.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> "Not the mama"


:laugh:


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> A show called Dinosaurs.
> 
> Am I the only person who remembers this? If so, then that's a damn shame, yo.


I'm with you also.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I just cant get over this:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Damone said:


> A show called Dinosaurs.
> 
> Am I the only person who remembers this? If so, then that's a damn shame, yo.


*I remember the show, really didn't like it but my sister did.*


----------



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Geico Caveman.










Clay Guida.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Geico Caveman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: lmao omfggg!!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Geico Caveman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: switching to GEIKO is easy even a Guida can do it.

Guida: "What?!!! Not cool..."


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> Geico Caveman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA nice man! repped


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah dude, thats was some funny shit


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


>


Woh, what the **** is that thing.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> A show called Dinosaurs.
> 
> Am I the only person who remembers this? If so, then that's a damn shame, yo.



Nah I do, thats some funny shit, you by far take the cake for most original. That Overeem one is too good.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

SupremeTapout said:


> Nah I do, thats some funny shit, you by far take the cake for most original. That Overeem one is too good.:laugh: :laugh:


nah dude... it definatley has to be the Clay Guida and Geico Caveman


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> A show called Dinosaurs.
> 
> Am I the only person who remembers this? If so, then that's a damn shame, yo.



Ya i remember that show, I used to love that show when I was a kid.

And can any of the mods join this thread with the old one just like it? I forgot what the name of the thread was, but it was funny as hell.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

*Grope Back ChuteBox*


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

LMFAO... dude thats some funny shit


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam Sandler.










Ninja.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Umbravo said:


> *Grope Back ChuteBox*


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH REP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

it's only gay if you make eye contact


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Frank Mir










Baby Huey


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

> Frank Mir


Hahahaha nice man!!!!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

gay-ass male model.....













Andrei...


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

he looks like a very masculine woman wearing a black dress


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Oil said:


> Frank Mir


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH REP!!!!!!!!!!





Umbravo said:


> *Grope Back ChuteBox*



Why can't I quit you, LMFAO...good post:thumbsup:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

these I _"Mencia"ed _from another forum....











*******************************


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


>


Was this pic in any way photoshop??? I can't believe Tito's head is that freaking huge!


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

> these I _"Mencia"ed _from another forum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That is pure gold right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

of course it was lol. funny though. what goes on in chute box acadamy lol


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Umbravo said:


> *Grope Back ChuteBox*


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

+
back and to the left back and to the left


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

The "Dean Of Mean"...a karate machine....Keith Jardine:














and his more feminine side, NIck Oliveri, ex-member of Kyuss and Queens of the Stonage:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

whhoops screwed up


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

The 3 long lost brothers.
It just grows in all white trashy like that.










The older brother.










Middle child










The Youngest 

All one big happy white trash family.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Old Cajun Man: [In a muffled back water accent] Home is where you make it. 
Joe Dirt: What? 
Old Cajun Man: Home is where you make it. 
Joe Dirt: You like to see homos naked? 
Old Cajun man: Home is where you make it. 
Joe Dirt: Oh. 
[Walks away] 
Joe Dirt: Guy likes to see homos naked, that doesn't help me.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> A show called Dinosaurs.
> 
> Am I the only person who remembers this? If so, then that's a damn shame, yo.


I'm the baby! Gotta love me!


:laugh: 

Do you remember that episode where the older brother dinosaur (Joey I think, everyone was Joey back in the 90s), was using steroids. Hahaha. God that episode was amazing. I especially loved the little after school special at the end where they gather round as a family and each take a few seconds to tell us how steroids are bad. I would love to see some reruns of that show. Especially on shrooms. That show is trippy.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> whhoops screwed up



HAHAHAHHA THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!! HAHAHHA BEST ONE ON THE THREAD!!!:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Umbravo said:


> HAHAHAHHA THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!! HAHAHHA BEST ONE ON THE THREAD!!!:laugh: :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: Thank you Thank you I love my work.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

O my god, how did i not know about this thread until now. This is pure pure brilliance.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

what a great thread. ehh


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

buo said:


>


Haha wtf is that thing!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

esv said:


> Haha wtf is that thing!


your mom! get out some band-aids cause you just got burned!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> your mom! get out some band-aids cause you just got burned!


oh snap son stop drop and roll


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

LMAO... this thread just keeps gettin better and better


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

hahaha I nominate this thread of the year!!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

More Cowbell


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


>


lol i love this one


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

...Einhorn












...Finkle


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Savant Young...














Tony Cox....


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

buo said:


> these I _"Mencia"ed _from another forum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, best one so far:laugh:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

.....................
















<------------------ *or* ---------->







​


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

buo said:


> .....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the lightbulb


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"Dude, where's the freakin' Whitecastle? Don't make me have to gogoplata your ass, fool!"


----------



## VAMP3D (Mar 6, 2007)

How bout this one?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## keno5366 (Mar 16, 2007)

VAMP3D said:


> How bout this one?



Damn, thats a little creepy.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

lots of mexicans look a like


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

many whites look alike


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Koscheck:Blanket-style....














the Doggie...


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Nooo comparison. 

Mario Lopez would beat that ass.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Nooo comparison.
> 
> Mario Lopez would beat that ass.



I dunno about that...Mario Lopez aka AC Slater is no slouch in MMA: YouTube - Saved By The Fight :laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Slater whooped Needich. Needich was sort of the Nogueira of his time. Slater put a Fedor-sized beating on him.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

buo said:


> I dunno about that...Mario Lopez aka AC Slater is no slouch in MMA: YouTube - Saved By The Fight :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

buo said:


> I dunno about that...Mario Lopez aka AC Slater is no slouch in MMA: YouTube - Saved By The Fight :laugh:


Don't F%ck with ac slater. but for a wrestler he had horrible control once on the ground


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

0h well. In a fight, I'll give the edge to Diego, but in a dance-off AC Slater would own him big time: YouTube - Saved By The Bell Dance Remix
Diego will definitely get surved! Aight?!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

doublelegtakedown said:


>


O MAN lol thats HUGE +REP


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

^^^ the chick on the left has a bit of a manly jaw.....but still hot......oooh! i'd tap that....rrr-r----r--rufff!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

buo said:


> ^^^ the chick on the left has a bit of a manly jaw.....but still hot......oooh! i'd tap that....rrr-r----r--rufff!


you're into trannies?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> you're into trannies?


what do you mean? are those not baby-girls? I thought the one with the belt was as hot as Gina Carano. You mean that was a dude? WTF!? 
uuurgh,, blarrrk-ghhh...I need a shower...I want to scrub myself clean.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

View attachment 350

I never seen this photo before...:dunno:...Who does it look like???.....Well everybody.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

you forgot silvia's bowel movements


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> you forgot silvia's bowel movements


i dunno if biological warfare should be allowed


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Krang from TNMT.










Jeff Monson.


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Damone said:


> Krang from TNMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: REP


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> View attachment 350
> 
> I never seen this photo before...:dunno:...Who does it look like???.....Well everybody.


kinda like bob sapp lol


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.totalcombat.tv/photos/page18_002.JPG

http://i.imdb.com/Photos/Events/3413/HughHefner_Vespa_5578975_400.jpg

are my links working..if not tell me how to not be a tard


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> View attachment 350
> 
> I never seen this photo before...:dunno:...Who does it look like???.....Well everybody.


is the perfect fighter lol


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Mr. Perfect____________and ____________







Harold Howard


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

buo said:


> Mr. Perfect_______________and _______________
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find Buo, now that's funny :thumbsup: btw repped


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn.. i should have thought of that one


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> http://www.totalcombat.tv/photos/page18_002.JPG
> 
> http://i.imdb.com/Photos/Events/3413/HughHefner_Vespa_5578975_400.jpg
> 
> are my links working..if not tell me how to not be a tard


The second one didnt work


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

buo said:


> Koscheck:Blanket-style....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Don Frye









Tom Selleck


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Don Frye is the SHIT!:thumbsup: 

Magnum P.I. ain't too shabby either.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Antonio Silva

















Easter Island Head Statue


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

buo said:


> Antonio Silva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah Very funny


----------



## ABCPhysicalRx (Mar 11, 2007)

chuck and road warrior animal


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow that is kinda scary how much they look alike^^^

really like the bj penn comparison 

and AC would so win the fight


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

buo said:


> Antonio Silva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Best post so far!


----------

